# my puppy has a sensitive stomache..



## Zora (Apr 27, 2011)

My puppy had very loose stool on the puppy food (breeder had her on) and preferred our adult dogs food. She seemed to be doing well on that..firmer stools. I was using small amounts of freeze dried liver treats for training, but that seemed to give her loose stool after a few days too!! Now I am trying New Balance sausage roll (?) and she loves it, but again, she has loose stool today. This is getting very frustrating. She is not getting large amounts of these treats, It seems she has a very sensitive belly!! Any ideas on what type of dog food and treats are good for a sensitive belly? We use California Natural adult food, which seems to be okay for her at times...

she is also big into eating poo!!! any ideas there???


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

German shepherds are prone to sensitive stomachs, ask your vet for some advice in finding the right balance of food and treats for her. Or give her ordinary plain biscuit type treats! Have you heard of Bonio's? Not sure if you have them in America? But there quite bland and dry! Nero had these when he was recovering from gastrointeritus about 3 years ago when we were in the middle of moving house, We took him to the vets and he said to give him bland dry foods for a few days to clear up his squits! We found that Bonio's dried him up!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome to the club! Many puppies and even adult gsds have sensitive stomachs- and you'll soon become a poop expert. The liver is a bit rich and will cause loose stools, maybe use cheese sticks or cubes chicken as a training reward.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

My GSD ate poop when she was a puppy too. But thankfully she has outgrown it. LOL I would take my puppy out on a leash to go potty each time and if she turned around and tried to eat her poop, I would tell her "Leave it" and then lead her away before she had a chance to eat any of it. It took a long time but like I said...she doesn't do that anymore.

Yup...GSD are prone to sensitive tummies. I know mine had a very sensitive tummy up until she was about 10 months. At that point I had switched her to an adult food with no chicken it it. Worked great and no more runny poop.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Zora said:


> My puppy had very loose stool on the puppy food (breeder had her on) and preferred our adult dogs food. She seemed to be doing well on that..firmer stools. I was using small amounts of freeze dried liver treats for training, but that seemed to give her loose stool after a few days too!! Now I am trying New Balance sausage roll (?) and she loves it, but again, she has loose stool today. This is getting very frustrating. She is not getting large amounts of these treats, It seems she has a very sensitive belly!! Any ideas on what type of dog food and treats are good for a sensitive belly? We use California Natural adult food, which seems to be okay for her at times...
> 
> she is also big into eating poo!!! any ideas there???


As others have said - welcome to the world of the sensitive GSD stomach.

I have had a lot of GSD's - varied from one who could (and did) eat anything even a complete switch of kibble every day with no problem. But most haven't been so easy.

Eating poop - try some training (i.e. no with a treat) and also the vet has some medicine you can add to the food that does seem to help. Might be off the shelf stuff also.

As far as treats - I have started using his kibble pieces as treats mostly as he likes them very much. I also have used cheese Charlie Bears with very good success (Small, cheap convinient and only 3 calories each).

We had a whole series of tests done on our now 3 1/2 yo. It appears that he may have become sensitified to certain common items in his older dog food - corn for example. Vet put him on a very limited ingredient food for a test for around 8 weeks and it does appear that may be the problem as the stools have really firmed up.

Good luck with it!


----------

